# Teacher Wants To See My Hedgehog



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

When I first got Sonic I told my english teacher about him and she is really fascinated. She has never seen a hedgehog in real life and was wondering if on the half day of school thing (where all the students stay in the cafeteria for a few hours then go home) I could bring him up to her room so she could see him. I'd probably only stay for between 5 to 10 minutes at most. Would this be a good or a bad thing to do?


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

It all depends on him. How is he with meeting people? I know Cinna does not mind being introduced to new people and he won't put up his spikes or anything, but if I try that with Shadow he balls up and hisses. You don't want to stress him out too much in a new environment with new smells.
Would the school mind having a live animal on the grounds? You just want to be safe.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

CinnasParents said:


> It all depends on him. How is he with meeting people? I know Cinna does not mind being introduced to new people and he won't put up his spikes or anything, but if I try that with Shadow he balls up and hisses. You don't want to stress him out too much in a new environment with new smells.
> Would the school mind having a live animal on the grounds? You just want to be safe.


Sonic really hates loud people but I think he'll be fine with just me and my teacher. When I go to school tomorrow to do my final test I'll ask the administrator if it would be alright. I think it might be because for the school play they had a live dog in the building.


----------



## Bubbles.B.Pricken (May 3, 2013)

Well how did the hedgie handle the school? Did you take him? Was the teacher upset when she found out the hedgehog wasn't blue?!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Bubbles.B.Pricken said:


> Well how did the hedgie handle the school? Did you take him? Was the teacher upset when she found out the hedgehog wasn't blue?!


I haven't takin him yet. The half day thing isn't until Thursday.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

Also, make sure he travels safely. My little ones both like to travel. Clara a bit less so than Hudson. But Clara is better with new people. All of them have such unique and individual personalities


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Make sure to take some paper towels too lol. And probably something to hide in if he's feeling a little shy. I used to take mine to class all the time. Granted, I'm in college but the dean of the school had walked by (its' a very small school) when I had Prim out and fell in love with her! I actually took her up there one day that I had a test and the dean watched her while I took it. She took her around and showed her to the administrators and everyone. It was hilarious to see her so in love with my little girl. I quickly became known as "the hedgehog girl" lol.


----------

